# اريد المساعده عن كيفيه فحص التربو



## احمد صلاح حجازي (6 يونيو 2011)

اريد كيفيه التعرف علي اعطال التربو (كيف اعرف انه معطل ) والشكر لكل من يساهم بالرد او المرور بالموضوع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 يونيو 2011)

أخي الكريم راجع هذا الرابط 
http://www.wilkinsondiesel.com/turbo.htm


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 يونيو 2011)

هنالك عدة اشياء تدل على تلف التيربو منها :-
نقص فى مستوى زيت المحرك نتيجة للتسريب
تسريب زيت بمجمع السحب (يؤدى لظهور دخان طبعا) او العادم
تسريب زيت بالجزء الخارجى منه
وجود خلوص فى عمود التيربو عند تحريكه للاعلى والاسفل نتيجة لتاكل الجلب
احيانا يصلب او (يقفش) كما يقول الاخوة المصريين نتيجة لانسداد ماسورة التزييت الخاصة به او التسريب
هذا ما تذكرته حاليا والله اعلم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك على الرابط اخى عاطف فبه شرح وافى


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم (العقاب ) وأرجو أن تكون بخير وعافية .


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (7 يونيو 2011)

كلام اخي العقاب سليم 100 ب 100 
ووافي ايضا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (7 يونيو 2011)

اخي في الله احمد صلاح انا كنت محتاج تربو تقدر تفدني حتي لو مستعمل ويفضل عشان التكلفه


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (8 يونيو 2011)

اتقدم بكل الشكر والاحنرام الي الساده المشرفين والمراقبين والاعضاء علي اهتمامهم وابداء ارائهم المفيده واتقدم بالشكر الي اخي في الله المهندس احمد ويارب اقدر اوفي للك طلبك بس للمعلومات اني اعمل بالسعوديه منطقه القصيم واريد ان اعرف بيانات التربو الي تحتاجه وابحث لك عنه ان شاء الله


----------



## يحيى السعدني (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرًا جزيلا علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ورحم شيخنا الجليل محمد سيد حاج


----------



## commander 15 (29 أغسطس 2011)

كلام استاذنا العقاب ليس بعده كلام 
تحياتي للجميع


----------

